# Davison Lake 1-8



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

10:30 to 3, buddy and i caught 13 perch, kept 12...action looked promising until the sun came out about 11:30, as we caught 4 quickly and then the sun shut em down...four on ice fly and minnow (sowbug imitation) and the rest on bare hook n minnow with two GID beads...16 to 24 fow...anywhere in the lake


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

DO YOU GET A LOT OF FISHING PRESSURE ON THAT LAKE?


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

bounty

fishing pressure is almost nil (last sunday there were 3 other guys out there all day, and yesterday there were only 2!)

from what ive learned from talking to a handful of fisherman that were there the last two times i went there, most are fishing for bluegills, not perch

there are a substantial number of perch in there and theyre fat...and nobodys fishing for em...except me!

theres also some big ass craps in there which i have yet to catch this year because im not targeting them (caught some nice 12-13"ers last year)

if you want details on where to get em...pm me


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

How was the ice out there, Koby? My brother and I were thinking of giving it a go this weekend. Thanks in advance


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Where is Davison lake at guys. I live close to Davison but have yet to see that lake. Just might try it Sunday.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Rich

the ice is at least 5" in the south end and about 4" in the North end

no worries

Dann09

its located about 2 miles N of Davison Lake Rd and about 6 miles W of m-24 (lapeer rd) roughly


----------



## Rich12271 (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info Koby. Maybe see you out there sometime.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

DAVISON LAKE IS RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FROM BIG FISH LAKE. HAS ANYAONE EVER DONE ANYTHING ON PIKE AT DAVISON?


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Is there a bait shop close by davidson lake that has minnows and tip up suckers?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Has anybody tried the chain of lakes over in the Lapeer area? If so, how is teh ice?


tubejig


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

THE CLOSEST BAIT SHOP TAHT I'M AWARE OF IS BROWN DO IT CENTER IN GOODRICH ON M-15.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

if youre coming from the south, you can get bait in Lake Orion

Hook Line and Sinker, on Broadway St, downtown Lk Orion


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I've been out to Davison 3 times this year and managed ONE perch. (All afternoon/evening trips, but the one perch was a nice one). Talked to a friend on the ice there last weekend, drilled holes up and down the west side of the lake, ...got nothing. All in the 12-15 ft. range. I'll probably head out there Saturday afternoon, now that i'm seeing a few guys are getting something. This is my first winter fishing davison, i'm regular to the other ortonville rec area lakes, and they aren't even giving up any gills right now. I guess I'll head out to a little more water than the 13ft that was suggested to me. You guys think morning might be better out there? Will post back, I want to find those perch badly, 3 times so far...not looking good.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Stoped by the lake on Sunday after noon about 2:00pm went out for about an hour maybe less. Drilled two holes over some deeper water and no bites. Water was very dirty. I dropped a bright floresant jig and it disappeared within 15". 
Maybe next time.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

It's looking like a tough task to find the good ones on Davison, even though everyone I talk to agrees there are some big perch, and according to Koby (i read last year's comments), some big crappie too........I guess you need some high tech gear to find them ,....or a lot of luck (but that is what it's all about isn't it). Even koby with his high tech gear didn't really clean up out there.....weird lake....don't know if I'll try it anymore.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Buddy and I got out there about 945 am, ended up with only 10 and smaller than last two outings

caught all fish between 1030 and 1, then a wind shift to the S/SW shut em right down (was W/NW all morning)...not even a bite after 1pm

got a chance to use a Vexilar FL-18 i bought on Friday...what an awesome device...you dont even need to watch your rod tip as you can see your lure on the display and you can actually see when the fish comes up and hits!

scotty...were you out there? was that you i saw north of the launch down the shoreline all day?

heading back either Wed or Thurs this week...will post results


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

No koby, I didn't make it to Davison. I was actually on my way when a voice in my head told me to fish fox lk. instead. (ssshhhh its my secret spot). Well that voice was wrong and I only had about 4 bites in 4 hours. no one seems to be slammin' them anywhere in that area lately. 

In the parking lot at algoe/fox lk. I talked to a guy who was leaving algoe and heading for davison. He also said that he does well on big everything (gills perch craps) in the summer. I just don't get it....I guess you really have to find em' out there.

I had to hike for 15 min. through the woods to get to fox lk. , just for the chance to get some monster gills, with no fishin' pressure......well that didn't work out either. While I'm typing..... Algoe lake, while not known for anything big, is usually the type of place you can take your kids and let them have fun with gills. This year, ..nothing, except one bass I caught. It feels like the lake has changed for some reason, less weeds, or something. 

Hope I see you out there sometime though! I'll be in my grey shappel with the freshly melted hole in the cover (careless lantern handling).


----------



## Fishbomb (Nov 21, 2000)

I used to fish a little lake like Davidson in Orion Twp. It was very stained, I think from springs on the bottom stirring up the peat/silt bottom. You'd go out there 4 times and 3 of them would be dead and the 4th time you'd slam big gills and sunfish. This was before flashers and you had to fish the whole water column because the fish would suspend big time in that lake. Also there was very little shallows in that lake, mainly a steep drop right off shore. I've never been to Davidson, is it like that too?


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

FISHBOMB

the lake is very stained, especially in the southern end....drop your lure down and its gone in less than two feet

we had the camera out there last winter and the bottom is just like fluffy muck...let the camera hit the bottom and poof, a cloud of mud

as for the fishing there, its tough, but they ARE in there, and if you apply the proper technique, good catches are possible

you cant just sit still though, gotta drill about 20 holes at a time and keep moving cause youre not gonna draw any fish from outside of a 2 ft radius because they cant see **** cause its so murky...that is why most that go out there dont get anything...they dont feel like working!


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

thats strange Davison is usually pretty darn clear in the open water season.


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Wishn

i talked to a guy who lives on the lake and he said the same thing and also thought it was strange being murky/stained

im telling ya though, you cant see your lure 2 feet down and either can the fish, so thats why you gotta keep moving and basically drop it right in front of their faces


----------



## Fidel Casserole (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Scotty,,,I noticed you mentioned Fox Lake and it caused me to have 4 wheelin flashbacks! 

Since you seem to fish that area.......have you ever been to Tody lake and if so what about during the winter? I've fished it during the summer and we caught small panfish (from shore) all day long but we never caught any big ones there.


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Haven't been to tody yet this year, nor talked to anyone. I did ok there last year. No bucket loads or anything. no key spot that i can remember, fish where ya see some holes!


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Fished Tody lake in the summer quite a bit in the past. It was a great bass fishing and gill lake. Then I don't know what happened to it. Last summer and the summer before it would take everything you had to catch just one bass. Still caught a few gills on a small floating rapala in the summer. 

Iced fished it twice. Once it was good and the other time it was very poor. I haven't had any desire to fish it again since it's been so poor the last couple of years. 
If you do go and do any good please post a report.

Good luck.


----------

